# Sunday Watch Wear!



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

giving this one a couple day run. have a good day, bracing for major snow, see if we get it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with the Saturday watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Still going with the Saturday watch


Now I am upset it wasn't the Generaliski


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Will take this one, 32mm diam...

Don't ask me why, I like it.

Bertrand


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Rotating on a Hobson's Choice system next up is ....










... one of the Chinese contingent.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Sunday?

Already?

Should this be old watch?

If so, Beaume & Mercier Riviera, owned this since the early 90's.

Unusually, for me, a quarttz movement, a beautifully thin dress watch, if not to the modern taste for larger pieces.

A classic design and still a favourite.










Sorry about the lighting.

Ian


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My old watch


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for the morning.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

One of my oldest watches for Sunday - 1914 Elgin


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Going to bed now, but will be wearing this when I get up in the morning.....










Rich


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just got in from a night on the lash. So wearing this one again!

Tissot Seastar:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Rado President...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Speedrific...










Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

knuteols said:


> One of my oldest watches for Sunday - 1914 Elgin


Beautiful watch ! Is that a porcelain dial?

This one from me today......1967 Bulova running a 17 Jewel, Model 11AL.










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Rimla today.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

6105 today


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I really like this one Rich...



Toshi said:


> Going to bed now, but will be wearing this when I get up in the morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> I really like this one Rich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - just come back from being serviced so thought I'd wear it this morning while I'm tidying the house (the wife's back from Japan on Tuesday after 2 weeks away and, well you can imagine the place is a little "lived in"....







)

Rich


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

My new Strela will get an airing today as my Seiko Diver has just been snapped up by someone







- Sorry about the pic but you'll get the idea ... Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s so dismal & grey this morning I needed something easy to read, this old Vostok is just right









*Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewels. `Сделано в СССР` circa 1980s*


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Alexus said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > One of my oldest watches for Sunday - 1914 Elgin
> ...


Yes - it has a porcelain dial.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> > knuteols said:
> ...


So prone to hairlines......that one looks mint.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Yesterdays new arrival. Like it a lot! Seiko Sumo SBDC003:










have a nice sunday!

Jan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting off with the 6309 from 1979


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

From Christmas 1917.... now 90 years old!











Can anybody interpret the hallmarks on what I hope is the original buckle?

In an attempt to evade my Mother's cooking, I'm running away to the Canaries for Christmas, so in case I don't get another chance;

Have a Happy Christmas everybody, I hope that Father Christmas brings you whatever you've asked for...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just finished putting the Christmas lights outside, so have been wearing my Blandford pro, now on Luftwaffe nato.










Going out for our works Christmas dinner this afternoon so I will unashamedly be giving this it's first public outing.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I acquired this several years ago, and all I know about it is that it is an automatic Seamaster, in gold.

I haven't had the back off so I don't even know what calibre the movement is.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not an oldie today - just a Pumpkin.

Alasdair


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> From Christmas 1917.... now 90 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first two mean it was made in London & the letter A dates it to 1916 according to here http://www.governmentauctionsuk.co.uk/hallmarks/london.htm

Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"The first two mean it was made in London & the letter A dates it to 1916 according to here http://www.governmentauctionsuk.co.uk/hall...ondon.htm"

Thanks, Paul - I wondered if the buckle was original to the watch; it's stitched into the strap, which may therefore also be original!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko 5 this morning:










Cheers


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Minerva


Very nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s brightened up (a bit







) so I`ve swapped over to these two....

* HMT `Jawan` W10, 17 Jewels, Made In India c1960s/70s (?)*










* West End `Sowar`, cal1080 21 Jewels c1960s/70s (?)*










I notice there`s some post 2000`s creeping in today, see what happens when you don`t put `Old` in the thread title


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

hi All,

Vintage Rado for me this afternoon










Enjoy the rest of the day( i will if liverpool win!!)

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed back to the 6105


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wearing this as I missed yesterday










Andy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

foztex said:


> wearing this as I missed yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed Andy, this one for me


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Reverted to this one, again...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for a short while before we eat!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap, over to these...

*Citizen Newmaster, cal.1800 series 17 Jewels circa 1970s*










*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Back after lunch. Going to watch the footie and have put this new arrival on...










Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> This one for a short while before we eat!


Tasty


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Back after lunch. Going to watch the footie and have put this new arrival on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_HHmmm_, me like


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for a short while before we eat!










That was quite a tasty watch!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been wearing this since it arrived Wednesday:










Might consider wearing something else tomorrow!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Going with this pre-2000 Swiss Army beater for some work around the house a bit of football...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Been wearing this oldie all day to-day just as a final check on it after some fettling


















and here's how it arrived :-










as a non-partial-worker. Straightened hands and dial, this had to come off as had been a bit bashed about, cleaned dial as best as poss, cleaned and checked and oiled movement. Polywatched crystal (phew) and found a strap in keeping new, black, plain ( err!) reasonably cheap and all back together and working, timed now to about 2mins slow per 24 hours.









Cleaned case and a bit of polish, but it is now just about wearable







A good learning experience on a really cheapo piece, very worthwhile to boost the confidence in working on small mechanisms - so I'm quite pleased with both myself and the result.









Sorry about the pictures, still experimenting there also, but again, I think this watch and picture will be a keeper for the affordables pages. And a month or so ago, I didn't even know Kelton existed far less it was a Timex brand name.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> Been wearing this oldie all day to-day just as a final check on it after some fettling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Mel, it's very satisfying to bring them back to life, isn't it?

This is my latest salvage project, a bit brassed, but running well, even though the rotor sounds like a lawnmower...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied another change so have gone back to one of my recent arrivals, it's driven by a 7736 which has a lovely slow and very theraputic tick


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Back after lunch. Going to watch the footie and have put this new arrival on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow now that is cool Rich, more details please









Andy


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

As it seems anything goes today I can take part (as I've nothing that can be considered old!) .. this has been on my wrist today (eases the pain of the 3 broken ribs I got yesterday!).


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

VinceR said:


> As it seems anything goes today I can take part (as I've nothing that can be considered old!) .. this has been on my wrist today (eases the pain of the 3 broken ribs I got yesterday!).


Ouch - how did you manage that...

That will limit your Ho Ho Ho's this festive season a bit...

Take Care


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

foztex said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Back after lunch. Going to watch the footie and have put this new arrival on...
> ...


Glad you like it. It's an Aquastar Glasstar auto divers watch from the 70's. Made of fibreglass resin (hence the name). 45mm x 45mm x 18mm (so v.big, but light as a feather). Managed to pick it up very cheaply - and when it arrived yesterday I was delighted to find it's in NOS condition (even came with the cardboard box it came in when new). I don't think it's ever been worn, and has lost 2 seconds in the last 36 hours.









Rich


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > As it seems anything goes today I can take part (as I've nothing that can be considered old!) .. this has been on my wrist today (eases the pain of the 3 broken ribs I got yesterday!).
> ...


The result of the 12 pubs of Christmas .. we managed a few extra & I managed to fall in my bathroom in the wee hours and smash my side against the bath .. it'll not curtail me too much. Got another session tomorrow (work's Julbord) then a football match to play on Tuesday, a few other nights on the source & then a flight home to my better half for xmas.

Thanks!


----------

